

Slides from RailsConf Europe '07 on Scaling Rails and Joyent Architecture - DocSavage
http://jxh.bingodisk.com/bingo/public/presentations/JHoffmanRailsConf-Berlin-Sept2007.pdf

======
DocSavage
Joyent has interesting services (disk, VPSes) that are alternatives to Amazon
EC2 and S3. They're using Sun equipment for the newer services, and I was
wondering if any current Joyent Accelerator or Bingodisk customers would
comment on their experience. My old VC account on TextDrive was unusable for
production, so I'm a little wary.

~~~
chaostheory
I tried using their services, but since my sys admin skills are currently
lacking (for Solaris) I just stayed with my current host MediaTemple. Mainly
this was because MT's ui is ^$^@$#ing awesome. I could be wrong but I believe
a YC alum is responsible for MT's admin UI. I've only seen one company compare
to it and their prices aren't great

~~~
nanijoe
For the kind of money that MT charges, why would you not just get a dedicated
server?

~~~
chaostheory
well I only pay $20 - what places do u recommend?

o yeah it comes with 24/7 phone support

not to mention there are tons of tutorials that cater to their grid
services... right now we're trying to just nail as many features as possible,
so we're spendind as little time as possible doing sys admin work

------
mhartl
At RailsConf '07 I went to what appears to be the same talk. As far as I could
tell, he missed the audience almost completely. The question we had was "How
do I design my Rails app to scale, in case it's the next Twitter?" The
question he answered was "What if you wanted to build a datacenter, so you
could be the next Joyent?"

~~~
wmf
I didn't go to the talk, but from the slides I got the impression that if
you're the next Twitter you'll find it cheaper to build your own datacenter
than to rent from Joyent. I don't know if this is true, though.

------
champion
Slides are somewhat readable, although in parts a little thin without the
presentation.

I think the single thing that stuck out was how scalable Sun's Directory
Server was -- supporting up to 230 million users in the Sina example he gives.
Not bad.

